# Lost Bending Branches Paddle-Clear Creek of the Ark



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Guess it's my turn. Lost my black Bending Branches (i.e. cheap) paddle between the first and second gorges on Saturday. It was pretty beat up and ready to break any day now, so I'm not really expecting to get it back intact; but hey, that would be a bonus. I'm expecting it's probably caught in one of the wood piles in the third gorge right now but if anyone sees it, the typical reward is offered. Just name your brew. Thanks.

COUNT
Derk
970.333.9893


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Were you the group with the boat that had the pyrahna pinned? If so did you get it out. 

My group saw a pinned boat on our first lap and on the second no one was around and the boat was still there. I may still be. 

Just wondering if you got the boat out.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I did pin my Pyranha and we did get it out but we got it out fairly quickly and never left the boat, so I'm not sure if that was the one you are talking about.


----------

